# Palm swells and logos



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Two newbie questions.. 
1. The palm swells must be on palm or isn't it so important?

2. Can there be 2 palm swell?

3. If u put a logo on your slingshot... Must it be:
A. Shooter side
B. Away from shooter (likely show to other)
C. Not important


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

1.Palm swells are first and foremost meant to make a frame more ergonomic and comfortable in the hand. Many people also use them to show off their lamination skills and enhance the beauty of a fork.

2. Yes. You can also glue on a butt cap and/or laminations on the fork tips... The only limit is your creativity, go as crazy as you like.

3. You are the one who decides if you want a logo, and if you do, where to put it. Personal preference and builders prerogative.

4. There is really only one rule in the world of slingshots: you MUST HAVE FUN! Enjoy yourself my friend.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

The first two are totally subject to your own creativity and taste,... now logo placement- I think Metro usually puts his facing the shooter, and I always inevitably pick them up and start to draw backwards, so maybe subconsiously I believe they belong the other way.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It's your thing.  Do what you want to do


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> It's your thing.  Do what you want to do


 :yeahthat:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> It's your thing.  Do what you want to do


Thanks for that, Randy. Now I've got that song stuck in my head.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Nope, nothing matters but the fit. I personally like no palm swell but a pinky kicker/swell and doesn't matter where my maker's mark goes, as long as it's on there.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> Nope, nothing matters but the fit. I personally like no palm swell but a pinky kicker/swell and doesn't matter where my maker's mark goes, as long as it's on there.


Eric... What is a pinky kicker?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Widget said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, nothing matters but the fit. I personally like no palm swell but a pinky kicker/swell and doesn't matter where my maker's mark goes, as long as it's on there.
> ...


It's what I call a ramp on the front for your pinky to hook onto.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ah OK... Thx for explanation


----------

